# How often to bathe?



## Chloe&Shawn

Hello all!
So I know most sources say you should never bathe a dog TOO frequently but my little Bella is SOO active loving to run in the mud that this spring weather has produced or go swimming in the river and she definitely needs a bath after these activities....but I don't want to dry her skin out?
How often is TOO often? Any ideas as how to keep her clean without bathing her?
I don't want to have to take her out less because she is such an adventurous outdoorsy dog!


----------



## francesjl

I have always bathed mine when they needed it !
Used puppy shampoo and Johnson's baby shampoo when they were little. Now, in between visits to groomer's I use Tropiclean ( bought through Amazon as cheaper ! )


----------



## crazy lady

with our dogs (cockapoo murphy 15 weeks, cockerlier peggy 7 yrs) i have found if they are muddy, a good towel down, and then wait until they are dry and brush dry mud out works well, for swimming, i do bathe (murphy has nt done this yet,), but in the garden, with a couple of bukets of water, one with a bit of doggie shampoo in it, so already diluted, and the other fresh water to rinse,i only bathe properly, in the bath, shower head, shampoo all over, about twice a year, i find regular brushing works well at keeping them clean x


----------



## Rufini

Vincent loves mud, any puddle/bit of water/lake he will leap into it. His fur is longer right now so I'm pretty much bathing him once, or even twice a week! If he's already had a bath once I only use water to rinse as much of the mud off. I still use puppy shampoo as it's gentle to his skin


----------



## Jedicrazy

I do it when it's needed. We just had 6 days of sand/sea and forest/mud/rain with Obi so by day 7 he was desperate to be done. I did him the night before we went home so he would be all clean for the journey back. The car smelt of blueberries (Pethead) all the way home .


----------



## MillieDog

Millie is notorioulsy good at getting wet and muddy on most walks. I don't think she's ever come back from a Poo Meet clean and dry 

Millie is rinsed in the bath with the shower head most days. If she's really dirty and stinky and/or sea water she will get shampooed and conditioner (Pet Head). This works out about every two weeks. Her fur is fab after being properly shampooed and conditioned and makes combing way, way easier.

I do think the rule of not washing them too often stems back to the days when dog shampoo was quite stripping. The stuff around now seems to be good for their fur and nourishes.


----------



## Janev1000

Like Julie, I just rinse Biscuit's legs and underneath with the shower head most days but try not to use any shampoo. I try to leave at least 2 weeks between shampooing - ideally 4 now that there's less mud. In between I use the Pet Head deodoriser/dry shampoo/detangling spray. Biscuit's got a fleecy coat so the dirt just brushes out when he's dry.


----------



## JoJo

Mine need a mini wash almost daily ... basically paws and undercarriage are washed after our walks .. but I try my best only to fully bath, well shower them every 4 weeks give or take a few days  ....


----------



## sonatalady7

My Bella only gets a bath when she goes to the groomers...which is every 6-8 weeks. We don't go for many walks where she can be let go and run through mud so she doesn't get very dirty.

Thankfully, she's chocolate though so it hides the dirt nicely!


----------

